# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Xin giúp đỡ về cấu hình máy và nâng cấp máy!

## developers

máy của mình như sau:







mình ko biết gì về máy tính, và đang chơi game kiếm thế.
máy mình chơi 1 acc hay 2 acc kiếm thế cũng rất lag (1 hay 2 acc đều lag tương đương nhau)
khi mở riêng trình duyệt wed thôi cũng hơi nặng, đem so sánh với máy của bạn bè cảm giác thấy yếu hơn rất nhiều so với các máy tương đương, ko hiểu vì sao?
mình thường xuyên dọn rác và cũng thỉnh thoảng cài lại win, đưa ra tiệm sửa thì nó nói chẳng ăn thua
hiện mình muốn nâng cấp máy thì phải làm thế nào, với cấu hình trên mình có thể nâng cấp những gì, giá cả thế nào, mục đích của mình là chơi đc khoảng 2 acc kiếm thế mà ko lag, các thao tác khi không chạy chương trình gì cũng khá lag nên mong tìm đc hướng giải quyết để dùng máy khi không chơi game cũng được thoải mái hơn!
tư vấn giùm mình, xin cảm ơn rất nhiều ! (mình không mua máy mới)

----------


## pizzabon2015

theo mình bạn nên "nâng cấp" những thứ sau 
1-cpu: bạn nâng lên cpu dòng e ví dụ như e5300 cũng được
2-card đồ họa: bạn đang dùng card đồ họa onboard nên khả năng xử lý hình ảnh không mạnh.bạn nâng cấp card đồ họa không chỉ chơi được kiếm thế mà còn có thể chơi được một số game cao hơn nữa.mình nghĩ bạn có thể mua loại gigabyte™ gv r435oc 512i.giá khoảng gần 1 triệu.(giá ở hà nội)
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## nguyengiang123

như thông số bạn cung cấp cho mình , mình đưa ra thông số cụ thể cho bạn và những thành viên khác cùng góp ý về nâng cấp máy một cách tối ưu nhất :

cpu : 
hỗ trợ các dòng cpu của intel như : intel® core™ 2 extreme dual-core / core™ 2 duo / pentium® d / pentium® 4 / celeron® d processors.
bus hỗ trợ tối ưu của main là : 1066/800/533mhz fsb.

chipset :

northbridge: intel® 945gc express chipset ( chipset cầu bắc ).southbridge: intel® ich7 ( chipset cầu nam ).realtek 8110sc gigabit ethernet controller ( chip realtek điều khiển hệ thống mạng ).realtek alc888 audio codec ( chip âm thanh ).memory :

main hỗ trợ 2 khe cắm ram , hỗ trợ tối đa 4gb ram ( loại ram ddr 2 , bus ram hỗ trợ 533 và 667 )

----------


## seosgnl001

như mod vũ đức tư vấn về việc bạn nâng cấp cpu đó cũng là giải pháp nhưng nếu bạn có thêm tài chính thì bạn đầu tư nâng cấp lên dòng cpu intel core 2 duo sẽ có hiệu năng cao hơn và tận dụng hệ thống của máy bạn 1 cách tốt nhất . 

ram bạn nâng cấp lên tối đa là 4gb ram bus 667 ( nếu bạn tận dụng lại ram cũ thì chú ý đến việc tương thích với cây ram mà bạn hiện có về bus và dung lượng vì main bạn chỉ có 2 khe cắm ram mà thôi ).

----------

